

The Most Challenging Part of Becoming a Freelance Developer - edw519
http://www.softwarebyrob.com/2009/09/29/the-most-challenging-part-of-becoming-a-freelance-developer/#more-696

======
radu_floricica
And if I'm an INTJ without literary skills? :) I know, I know, complaining too
much. Seriously, I find emails to be the most effective for several reasons:

\- Even if I had the resources to do phone marketing, I consider it way too
intrusive. At most I'd do phone interviews to get a better idea of the market,
but not sales.

\- I can present myself in writing as articulate, detailed or brief as I want
to

\- I can offer links and / or images

\- I can reach a lot more prospective clients this way.

The only problem is, the inhibition associated with "spam" is so big I only
did this once (and landed a big client). If I could do this in a way I'd
consider acceptable it would probably be the best way.

------
xinsight
Interesting sales approach for freelancers that hate cold calls: Use a blog to
generate leads.

"But the way I looked at it I was either going to invest 500 hours on my blog,
or make 1000 cold calls."

